# Samsung cell phone ring tones



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Moved to PC /electronics section----


----------



## markx83 (Apr 23, 2013)

Haven't tried that yet but that's my next attempt. Just got a Galaxy S3. 

Have you tried the app Zedge? You may be able to just find the song you're looking for there in ringtone form, it's pretty extensive (and free).


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You probably figured this all out by now but I will post for others. 

Look in the Android play store for all kinds of free and cheap apps for creating, downloading, and tweaking ringtones. Many will turnkey the whole process for you. Just follow the menus. 

If your audio editing needs are greater, Audacity is a great multi-purpose audio editing suite that is free, open source and cross platform. In its basic implementation it is easy to use and straightforward. You can make it do as complex things as you want. It will let you capture sounds/music, edit to length, and export (through custom or preset filters if you want) to a variety of output formats including those for ringtones. AIMP players and utilities are also worth looking at if you do not like Audacity for some reason. They are free also. 

There are also a plethora of ringtone making software products for PCs out there for around $20 that will turnkey everything for you. I find them gimmicky and unnecessary but if they make it work for you? Go for one. I suspect they come with a trial period that may get your Dad's ringtone accomplished. 

It is not complicated to upload sounds/tunes for ringtones to your phone though.


----------

